# Delete now??? It's not over?



## supercell (Mar 18, 2007)

This problem just started last week. I'm watching a recorded program and a few minutes in it stops and asks me if I want to delete it? I say no. The list screen says the recording is 60 minutes, so I try again. Fast forward to the same spot and it stops again. I though it was a glitch in the recording, but now it started happening with shows that I've already watched in full several times! Is anyone else experiencing this? There is a way around it...if you have the glitch, you have to start the show over and hit the jump ahead to the end button, then rewind to where you were, but don't rewind past the glitch spot or you'll get the delete now message again.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I haven't seen that problem, but I have read on here where a couple others have seen it since the last software update. Unfortunately, there isn't a solution. Just the workaround that you have already figured out. Hopefully they will fix this when (or if) the next update comes out.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

supercell said:


> This problem just started last week. I'm watching a recorded program and a few minutes in it stops and asks me if I want to delete it? I say no. The list screen says the recording is 60 minutes, so I try again. Fast forward to the same spot and it stops again. I though it was a glitch in the recording, but now it started happening with shows that I've already watched in full several times! Is anyone else experiencing this? There is a way around it...if you have the glitch, you have to start the show over and hit the jump ahead to the end button, then rewind to where you were, but don't rewind past the glitch spot or you'll get the delete now message again.


I've had this problem on both my 300 and 500 models. Only mine did it at about the half way mark on the recording. I was not able to jump to the end, because when I did, it would ask me if I wanted to keep or delete. If I said keep, it would jump back to the List. And if I started to play it again, the show was back at the beginning. This has happened about three times.


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

EXACT same thing happened to me today. R15-100. The new one of one week for me.
Reboot did not fix it.
I used the 30secslip to get to the end and then rewound to get to where i was.

I was 2hrs into the formula1 grand prix with two laps to go whenthis happened. I thought maybe I hit the limit or the 15 minute add-on time Idid didnt take but it turns out to be yet another flaw.


----------



## supercell (Mar 18, 2007)

after searching the forums I discovered that this glitch has been around for several months. Boy do I miss Dish.



JimV said:


> EXACT same thing happened to me today. R15-100. The new one of one week for me.
> Reboot did not fix it.
> I used the 30secslip to get to the end and then rewound to get to where i was.
> 
> I was 2hrs into the formula1 grand prix with two laps to go whenthis happened. I thought maybe I hit the limit or the 15 minute add-on time Idid didnt take but it turns out to be yet another flaw.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I only get this occasionally and only if I am watching a show that is still recording and the show ends while I'm still back in the show (not caught up to live). Like I said occasionally, other times it plays right through and into the buffer of the next show.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> I only get this occasionally and only if I am watching a show that is still recording and the show ends while I'm still back in the show (not caught up to live). Like I said occasionally, other times it plays right through and into the buffer of the next show.


I had exactly this happen last night, but I think what others are having happen in this thread is worse. With me I just answered "keep it" and went on watching it, but it sounds like the other bug dumps you to live when you answer that way, and you have to manually find your way past that point in the recording?


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Haven't had this problem since my first week. I just put the program asside and watch it the next day without a problem.

How do you jump to the end of the program quickly. I've seen this mentioned before but no notes on how its done.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

I've had this problem twice. The first time i thought that the Guide data was wrong (Program started late) and just deleted the program. The second time i know the program started on time. I FF to the end and rewound to just before the time that the message came up. It worked fine after that.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

I get it about twice a week. I made a post about it somewhere.

CSR says it's a know bug......

My 300 is a known bug and I'd like to squash it :lol:


----------



## zwinflame (Feb 23, 2007)

I believe there is no workaround for this. You can get lucky and apply the lame trick if you get the "delete now" option in the middle of the show. However I have shows in which "Delete now" comes like 5 times in 30 minutes. Gets very annoying as the above mentioned trick is a hit of a miss. 

To top it off I have a show: "King of Queens" in which the option "delete now" comes as soon as I hit play. There is no chance to forward. I can't believe D* does not have this in their top Todo's.

In my world of 'Software programing' such bugs are rated as 'critical' which equates, business is not functioning properly.

Seriously they have to get their act together. R15 is a dvr and they should at least have fixed some of the major annoyances as we've been discussing such bugs for over a while here.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Mark20 said:


> How do you jump to the end of the program quickly. I've seen this mentioned before but no notes on how its done.


Hold the 30 second slip button down for a few seconds until it jumps to the end. I usually also hit the rewind button as soon as it jumps to the end to make sure it doesn't give me the keep/delete message.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

zwinflame said:


> I can't believe D* does not have this in their top Todo's.


I think they officially call that list the "Someday we'll get to it list...maybe". :nono2:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I have you all beat !!!  

I was actually watching a recording, I had KAM=2, and it started recording a new show (#3) and it actually deleted the show right in the middle of me watching it. ! 

Try it. Set your KAM=2, make sure 2 shows are saved, start watching the oldest one right before it starts recording another. When it starts recording the new show, it knocks you right out and deletes the show while your watching it.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, we've talked about that one before.

I had another strange glitch loosely related to this one. I was watching something shortly after it was recorded, but it was treating it like the buffer (showing 8:00pm to 9:00pm on the status bar instead of the 0:00 to 1:00 you'd expect for a one hour completed recording). Well, at some point it decided to switch it from the buffer to a completed recording (I guess when the 90 minute live buffer limit was reached). The screen went completely black and the box was unresponsive for about 10 seconds or so. Real smooth, guys.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I have you all beat !!!
> 
> I was actually watching a recording, I had KAM=2, and it started recording a new show (#3) and it actually deleted the show right in the middle of me watching it. !
> 
> Try it. Set your KAM=2, make sure 2 shows are saved, start watching the oldest one right before it starts recording another. When it starts recording the new show, it knocks you right out and deletes the show while your watching it.


That sure looks to me like the behavior one would expect. Perhaps you think it should have checked to see if the show it was going to delete was being played back, and put up a warning like: "KAM is set to 2. That setting will result in the show you are playing back to be deleted. Would you like to change KAM to 3?". Might be nice, but I doubt that will ever happen.

OTOH, I think the behavior the OP is describing is not only totally unexpected, but quite wacko, and should definitely be on DTV's fix list. Others have posted similar unfortunate occurances.


----------



## daryls61 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have had this happen before but not in the last 3 weeks. Maybe it is fixed??


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

daryls61 said:


> I have had this happen before but not in the last 3 weeks. Maybe it is fixed??


Count your lucky stars, knock on wood, etc. There hasn't been a new version of the software since back in January.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

rlambert7 said:


> That sure looks to me like the behavior one would expect. Perhaps you think it should have checked to see if the show it was going to delete was being played back, and put up a warning like: "KAM is set to 2. That setting will result in the show you are playing back to be deleted. Would you like to change KAM to 3?". Might be nice, but I doubt that will ever happen.


You think it's OK for the R15 to delete a show while you are watching it? No, not just "OK" but "expected"? Even when the disk is nowhere near full? 

No, I don't expect another useless prompt. I expect it to wait until I'm no longer watching it before deleting that episode.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

walters said:


> You think it's OK for the R15 to delete a show while you are watching it? No, not just "OK" but "expected"? Even when the disk is nowhere near full?
> 
> No, I don't expect another useless prompt. I expect it to wait until I'm no longer watching it before deleting that episode.


How would it know when you are "done" with the show?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am not sure what should be done but I hope we all agree that *under ANY circumstances should it delete a show when your watching it.*


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

rlambert7 said:


> How would it know when you are "done" with the show?


Um, when you go live or watch another recording, perhaps?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I am not sure what should be done but I hope we all agree that *under ANY circumstances should it delete a show when your watching it.*


Apparently we don't all agree to that.

To be fair, even I can _fabricate_ a scenario where deleting the recording you are watching is roughly equal in annoyance to the alternative. Consider if your hard drive was full of "keep until I delete" recordings with the single exception of the recording you are watching. Now it comes time to start recording something new. It really only has two choices: it can skip the new recording or delete the one you are watching (it can prompt* you to provide the choice, but there are still only two possibilities). Of course, knowing the R15, it would probably just delete on of the "keep until I delete" recordings (likely the most expensive PPV one). 

*Prompting, by the way, probably isn't a good plan here. If it's really gotten itself into this situation, where it needs additional disk space *now*, it's probably not such a good thing to ask a user (who may not even be paying attention) how to solve the problem and then wait for an answer.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

walters said:


> Um, when you go live or watch another recording, perhaps?


Sure, sounds simple, but are you always "done" with one recording when you do as you just said? How about this? You're watching the recording, and somewhere, perhaps halfway thru it, you hit stop when you meant to hit pause? Poof, your recording is gone. Ooops. Of course, you don't know that, yet. You think, no biggie, I'll just restart it, and resume where I left off. But, instead...HEY, where's my show??? Or, you want to "take a peek" at live TV. You press the "Prev" button. Doing so in effect "stops" the recorded show you were watching. You press "Prev" again, to go back to the recorded show, and... HEY, where's my show????  To avoid such mishaps the user would have to be aware that they were watching an "endangered" show. I doubt it is very likely they would be aware of that unless they had received a "useless prompt" indicating that that was the case.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

In all those cases you did something that resulted in the deletion. You may not have expected it to result that way, but you still did something. Very different from sitting quietly watching a recording with the remote halfway across the room, then suddenly it gets deleted from under you for no good reason. Yep, that's right: slavishly honoring "keep at most" is not a good reason. "Keep at most" is designed to prevent frequent shows from overrunning the hard drive. But if there's sufficient free space on the hard drive, then there's no harm in allowing one Series Link to overrun its keep at most limit by one episode for a short period of time.

BTW, implemented correctly it would be not very likely that the recording would go poof just because you hit stop by accident or went to check live TV for a second. I'd do it this way: periodically (every five minutes or so) wake up and check all Series Links against their "keep at most" limits. Delete oldest from each one that is over its limit (except never delete a recording being played back, or, even better, never delete a file with a last access date more recent than some threshhold).


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

[...Nevermind the next post answered it


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I pretty much agree with all you said, walters. It seems to me what this is about, as it is so often in software design, how far do you go to protect the users from themselves?

I might even add to what you said that if a user has selected some "keep at most" value, say "2", that if a 3rd recording is about to start which would bump off the oldest one, it should check the status of the existing recordings, and if the two current recordings are "new", it would automatically bump up the KAM to 3 (and, 4, 5, etc until finally marking them "keep all" if the user has not gotten around to viewing any of them). Surely, if the recordings are "new" the user still intends to view them???


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

rlambert7 said:


> I pretty much agree with all you said, walters. It seems to me what this is about, as it is so often in software design, how far do you go to protect the users from themselves?
> 
> I might even add to what you said that if a user has selected some "keep at most" value, say "2", that if a 3rd recording is about to start which would bump off the oldest one, it should check the status of the existing recordings, and if the two current recordings are "new", it would automatically bump up the KAM to 3 (and, 4, 5, etc until finally marking them "keep all" if the user has not gotten around to viewing any of them). Surely, if the recordings are "new" the user still intends to view them???


No offense but that would be a terrible idea. It completely defeats the purpose of keep at most. One unforeseen marathon while you're out of town for the weekend could wipe out dozens of other recordings.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

walters said:


> It really only has two choices: it can skip the new recording or delete the one you are watching


I still say there is NO acceptable reason anyone can give me for the R-15 under ANY circumstance to delete a show when its being watched.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I still say there is NO acceptable reason anyone can give me for the R-15 under ANY circumstance to delete a show when its being watched.


Well, there's no acceptable reason why the R15 should miss a scheduled recording, either, which is why my contrived scenario is a no-win for the R15.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree.


----------

